# Increased TSH level after dosage increase?



## kbaum93 (Apr 14, 2017)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in 2015, but then diagnosed with Hashi's in 2016 after my first thyroid ultrasound. Since then, my prescription of Levothyroxine has been bumped up four times. I first started on 25mcg I'm 2015, then it has been bumped up to 50 in 2016, then 75, then 88, and most recently 100. This most recent bump was due to in increase in TSH levels. It went from 4.310 to 6.8 in a matter of a few months after a bump from 75mcg to 88mcg. My T4 is in normal range (1.32 with a reference of 0.82-1.77) so I am a little confused on this.
Has anyone dealt with this before? I get my bloodwork done around 8, about an hour after taking my Levothyroxine. I do also take Align, birth control, Omeprazole for GERD, and two types of allergy medications, FloNase and Allegra. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That can sometimes happens. The "why" is usually not clear. Sometimes people feel better and therefore are more active...the result is it "stresses" out your system a bit and the TSH reflects that.

But, remember TSH can lag behind your free by up to as much as six weeks. And, if you have Hashi's, then you have antibodies and those can skew the results. So, in a nutshell, TSH doesn't matter. Free t4 and free t3 DO matter. What was your previous free t4 result?


----------



## kbaum93 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for your answer! My most recent Free T4 is 1.32 with a range of 0.82-1.77. My doctor is refusing to test my T3, she has only said if I still feel bad once we get my TSH down she would just put me on T3.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What was your previous free t4 result?


----------



## kbaum93 (Apr 14, 2017)

My free T4 has only been tested once unfortunately, which is the 1.32 result. My PCP was the one to diagnose me, then referred me to an endendocrinologist, who's only tested it once so far. My doctors have only been testing my TSH until then.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, gotcha. Well, its darn near impossible to say what's going on without those important pieces.  Keep getting as much information as possible with future tests and I bet trends will start showing up.


----------



## kbaum93 (Apr 14, 2017)

I apologize I just looked again. They tested it one other time. My previous one was 1.14.


----------

